# mod_mp3 frustrations

## eean

I've been trying to find a good (in other words, working) frontend for mod_mp3. I just want something to make it easy play my mp3's away from my computer (so if there's a non-mod_mp3 solution that would be good as well).

There's seems to be something wrong with every mod_mp3 frontend I've tried. Ampache, after I fiddled with the PHP settings, says its has all the mp3 cataloged, but in reality it only catalogs one song (and that one song does work fully). I think this may have something to do with my mp3's being on a vfat partition, but from looking at the threads, it appears cataloging is in general a buggy process.

I tried PHPJuke - it just plain doesn't work. I had hope in it because it looked so simple. It doesn't even really have the PHP source in a format you can download, so evidently the author really just wrote it for themself and just threw something up. I wish I knew how the author got it working, perhaps some old version of PHP or something.

Oops doesn't produce working URLs, despite fiddling. Looks fine otherwise.

I havn't tried Mummi because it appears to be targeted as a more mult-user thing. 

Has anyone gotten one to work? Did it take some elbow grease, or were you able to just follow the directions? If the former, what did you do?

Icecast is targeted at those running radio stations, if there is something to make it more of a file-manager-web-interface kind of thing, I would be interested. I tried something called mserv as well, but I can't really tell what it is supposed to do, though it has a nice how-to-setup walkthrough I can't figure out how to use it.

Thanks

----------

## klieber

Ampache worked great for me when I was on Debian.  It did take some elbow grease because there were a few bugs.  However, I reported them to the author and I think they've since been fixed.  I haven't set it up again since I moved to Gentoo, however.  

--kurt

----------

## eean

I did what I should have done in the first place and looked through the media-sound section of KPortageMaster and found gnump3d. Its a great simple all-in-one piece of software. Just had to tell it my hostname and point it to my directory full of MP3s and then did a '/etc/init.d/mp3d start'. It has a web interface which listens on port 8080 by default and it will stream your mp3s and oggs.

I've been finding lots of nifty stuff just browsing through KPortageMaster.

----------

## grakker

I have to give support to gnump3d.  Easy to set up and works fine.  It'd be nice if it would re-encode for lower speed connections, but it doesn't and won't.  But if you're on a network, pretty cool thing.

----------

## Advocate

I've just emerged gnump3d how do I know it is running/start it running?

On my laptop connected to the LAN I have typed the ip adress:8080 into a browser and just got a "connection refused" message....please help   :Confused: 

[EDIT] OK sorry have read the post two posts up and now have it running....sorry....now I just need to know how to get it to see my files....hmmm[/EDIT]

----------

## eean

 *Advocate wrote:*   

> [EDIT] OK sorry have read the post two posts up and now have it running....sorry....now I just need to know how to get it to see my files....hmmm[/EDIT]

 

You need to edit the file /etc/gnump3d/mp3d.conf and edit the line with root=

There are good comments in mp3d.conf

----------

## Advocate

Thanks, the problem turned out to be permissions :s

----------

